# Finaly New Addition



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

After 5 years of pestering the wife I FINALY have my Weimaraner. Just picked him up on Sunday. 7 1/2 wks old,silver male. If anyone is interested the people I bought him from have several left. I can't wait to start his training.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations on the new dog. I have not seen one of those in the field for years. I hope you post pictures as he ages. I love the look of them.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. And you can rest assured that plenty of film will be taken of this one.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a photo of GUS


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Gus is so pretty. We just put our weimaraner down. She was fourteen years old. She was a great bird dog for about fours years, then she started having health issues. She became my house dog. I've had a lot of dogs in my life, but she was the best. I will be getting a new puppy in the spring. Her name will be Greta. By the way I have a Gus at home. He is a GSP.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

great looking dog man just look at thoose blue eyes wow


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 7, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, are Weims trained for pointing , flushing or both? I have Labs and one points a little and the other two are tanks, just sort bust through anything. and which are you planning on training yours to do? just wondering. good, good lookin dog.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.Yes Weims are pointers,but they can also be trained to retreive. I plan on training Gus for uppland birds as well as retreving some early season waterfowl. I may also train him for tracking wounded deer. Just to early to tell what all I will get into with him...


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awsome looking pup man. I love the eyes with color of grey. Not trying to tell you what to do but I would skip the tracking wounded deer or your dog will be chasing deer all the time when you want him to bird hunt and it could lead to him getting lost. Hope you have a great time with him.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're going to love tat weim... althought he is going to push you to the limit at times. My wife and I have a 1 year old female. She is a great dog, and she surprizes me all the time. They are really smart, and also really rambunxious. I would trade my weim for the world.

My weim retreives..... she points a little, but she LOVES to retreive.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

My litle guy is not so little any more. 12 weeks old and somewhere between 26 and 30 lbs. Man I'm excited to start his training,Obediance school next week although he has most of the fundimetals down now.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Great dogs, aren't they? We had to put ours down a little over a year ago. Tumors were always a problem with her. Great girl, though. I found her tied to a tree in a nearby city. Skin and bones. I told the people in the house that I wanted their dog, and no one objected too much. Took her to the vet that day. She really knew how lucky she was when we got her home. I do miss that dog. I'm trying to hold off for one more year, until my one year old is 2. You got me yearning to go now, though.


----------

